# Blank Watch Faces



## HITMAN GROUP (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Would anyone know where can I get supplies to make custom watch faces or dials ???
(blank watch faces or dials)

There are some on ebay, where they make a custom design or photo for watch.

I'm assuming it's done via sublimation blank or something.

If anyone has any info, it would be greatly appreciate.

Thanks.


This is what I've found so far:

Italian Charms Watch Custom Made Any Image Photo Logo - eBay (item 160210403827 end time Feb-29-08 12:45:28 PST)


9mm CHARM WATCH W/2 CUSTOM PHOTOS - eBay (item 350029507572 end time Mar-01-08 22:34:35 PST)

Snoopy, Charlie Brown and Woodstock Wrist Watches - Design Your Own!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

HITMAN GROUP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would anyone know where can I get supplies to make custom watch faces ???
> (blank watch faces)
> ...


Can you provide a link to the one's you're talking about? I've only seen clocks with blank faces before but I guess that doesn't mean it's not possible. The immediate thought that comes to mind would be to cut out a small pic like you would for a locket, and just place it under the hands of the watch.


----------



## Zaahir (Feb 15, 2007)

You could try here:

Sublimation Clocks


----------

